# Reseting Carrier AC



## arlingtoncamper (Feb 16, 2004)

If your unit has a Carrier AC unit here is a little tid-bit for you if you ever suddenly loose power to the trailer without first turning off the ac.

My dealer mechanic asked me one time if I had any problems with the ac and I told him no. He said several of the Outbacks were coming back because the ac would not come on at all.

He said that if you were to cut the power to the trailer while the ac was on 3 times in a row it would have to be manually reset on the circuit board.

To do this remove the filters and their guards and find the circuit board in the unit from the inside. Un plug it for 30 seconds and re-install. That will manually reset the unit.

The main thing is never unplug your trailer without first turning off the ac.

FYI


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Thanks for the advice! Much appreciated.


----------



## KellerJames (Jan 19, 2004)

Thanks Joe, I will certainly remember that tip. The second time we used our Outback, we got everything set up and went to turn on the AC because it was a hot day. The AC wouldn't start.







I was thinking that I can't camp in this heat with no AC to sleep in. After my initial anger, I found that the campground breaker was tuned off. I was a little embarrased, shy but you live and you learn.


----------



## Bopper (Feb 2, 2004)

Greetings:

I had the same problem last summer. After several atttempts to find a fix for the problem, I ended up at a Carrier dealer in Pennsylvania. Unfortunately, this was for the cooling units on the big reefer units. The service manager spent several hours trying to find the problem and , after a discussion by phone with the carrier plant, determined the problem was a reset function. He wnet into the low voltage side and simply opened the low voltage line (black connector ) and reconnected it.

There are several lessons to be learned from this:

1. Although Carrier is a leading name in AC units, they are mainly concerned with household units and reefer truck units. They are just creeping into the RV market. This means that they are going through a learning curve.

2. Carrier refused to honor the warrenty on the problem because it was simply a reset function. Fortunately for this wayward traveller, the service facility waived their fees. Carrier needs to learn about customer service!!!!!

3. Outback completely disowned the problem since it was in a sub-unit of the trailer. They said it was Carrier's problem and left me alone with finding the solution.

4. When the AC unit failed, I was at Williamsburg Va. Several Outback dealers in Virginia, Maryland and Pennsylvania could not provide any help in solving the problem.

That is the bad news. The good news is that I do not need the AC unit right now. We got over 95 cm of snow last Thursday (for those not on the metric system, that is 38 inches) and the Outback is not going anywhere for a while.

Regards,

Bopper

2002 23' FBS Outback
2002 Ford Explorer


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

> 3. Outback completely disowned the problem since it was in a sub-unit of the trailer. They said it was Carrier's problem and left me alone with finding the solution.
> 
> Once again, it appears that we are reminded that Keystone still needs to brush up on their customer service also. Whether it is a sub system or not, it is still part of the "factory package"! It would be different if these units were installed aftermarket, then I would think the aftermarket installer would be responsible for warranty issues.
> 
> ...


----------



## 3reds (Jan 6, 2004)

Had the same problem on mine. After contacting the dealer by phone, he instructed me to not only turn off the breaker, but also disconect the battery terminals because there is always some type of trickle going into the a/c. Only after unhooking the batteries, did the unit reset itself.


----------



## JimWilson (Feb 24, 2004)

3reds said:


> After contacting the dealer by phone, he instructed me to not only turn off the breaker, but also disconect the battery terminals because there is always some type of trickle going into the a/c.


If you turn off the break and you're still getting power -- even a "trickle" -- something is very wrong.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Perhaps the remote sensor is on a separate circuit from the main compressor/fan circuit that is ocntrolled by the breaker. But it should still be able to be isolated by one breaker or another. Just seems like common sense to me.java script:emoticon('







')
java script:emoticon('







')

Tim


----------



## indycohiba (May 12, 2004)

This site continues to prove to be invaluable! I had this problem with my AC this week on my brand new Outback. The campground lost power ever so briefly and it caused my AC not to work. I called a few service centers with no luck and then remembered seeing this post thread some time back. I disconnected all of the power and it reset and now works again. Thanks for posting your experiences here!

Bryon


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Great Tip









Thanks
Thor


----------



## camp4fun (Apr 2, 2005)

Great tip....

Its one to remember.... now if my memory will just work at the right time!!


----------



## WAYoutbacker (Aug 11, 2005)

Just a question about
"He said that if you were to cut the power to the trailer while the ac was on 3 times in a row it would have to be manually reset on the circuit board."

What does three times in a row mean? Three times 30 seconds apart , three days apart 
or does it mean three times without a manual shut off?
Because if is without a manual shut off then it would be prudent to shut the a/c off after a power failure tright after the power comes back on.

WAYoutbacker


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

WAYoutbacker said:


> Just a question about
> "He said that if you were to cut the power to the trailer while the ac was on 3 times in a row it would have to be manually reset on the circuit board."
> 
> What does three times in a row mean? Three times 30 seconds apart , three days apart
> ...


It would be after three power cycles without your input. The thing is you may not be in the camp ground during the day when this happens. So when you do get back and the power is now on but the AC is not you will know why it happened and how to reset it.


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

WAYoutbacker said:


> Just a question about
> "He said that if you were to cut the power to the trailer while the ac was on 3 times in a row it would have to be manually reset on the circuit board."
> 
> What does three times in a row mean? Three times 30 seconds apart , three days apart
> ...


WAYoutbacker,

Just noticed this was your first post and we all failed to say hi and welcome.







So, please accept a late WELCOME to the site and post as often as possible.


----------

